# ESP Custom Gallery Updated, look whos 7 banger made it in!



## dowenprs (Jun 26, 2007)

Woot, woot!


The ESP Guitar Company :: 2007 USA Website

custom shop/custom gallery




Peace


Dan


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Very hot - right on.  

Hopefully my Kamikaze 7 will make it there next year.


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is it?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 26, 2007)

Very cool Dan!  I love that SRC, the finish is awesome! If you don't mind me asking, what was the wait time for the ESP CS?


----------



## Fionn (Jun 26, 2007)

Which one?


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 26, 2007)

He has the SRC 7 is crazy camo colors - look for the pink!


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh.... nice! Congrats...

Does Ken like it?


----------



## dowenprs (Jun 26, 2007)

> Very cool Dan! I love that SRC, the finish is awesome! If you don't mind me asking, what was the wait time for the ESP CS?



Thanks man! Ya, no problem, the wait time was almost exactly 11 months. It was within a day or two of being exactly 11 months.



Peace

Dan


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 26, 2007)

dowenprs said:


> Thanks man! Ya, no problem, the wait time was almost exactly 11 months. It was within a day or two of being exactly 11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, lying ESP rep told me 6 months, but I had a feeling he was full of pewp.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 26, 2007)

That white 7-string V is just beyond beautiful!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 26, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> He has the SRC 7 is crazy camo colors - look for the pink!



Ma favourite, gotta love that guitar, it shouldn't work but it does.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 26, 2007)

they finally got that thing up eh? fucking slow esp

The Viper with the Batman pickguard is sick:







this is Silenoz' axe, fuckin weird and cool at the same time, looks like something that would be on the Japanese artist page






this one is pretty freaking hot, should have a floyd though...






this paint job rules


----------



## Shawn (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice guitars. I really like that Horizon 7.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 26, 2007)

Shaman said:


> That white 7-string V is just beyond beautiful!



This one belongs to Steph Carpenter. So does the Tele.

Oh, and this owns (i know, it has 6-strings, but still) :


----------

